# GRAND National/ALL American/World Bowhunters Championship held at Christian Bowhunter



## p&y finally

YES its official! Were hosting the first annual GRAND NATIONAL/ALL AMERICAN/WORLD BOWHUNTERS CHAMPIONSHIP Shoot at CBG on 8/18.

We'll have a 20 target range as well as "The ACE Award Shoot".

The 20 target GNAAWBC shoot is bowhunting set-up. Scopes/long stabalizers (over 12")/ glue in points are not eligible (unless you just want to shoot for fun).

The ACE Award Shoot will be held at the same time & you can shoot either or both.

ACE Award is sponsored by Social Circle Ace Hardware.
Lay out:
4 classes,
Mens
Womens
Youth (17 & under)
Seniors (50+)

There will be 3 targets: 20 yards, 30 yards, 40 yards.
You shoot 5 arrows per target scoring 12 10 8 5 X (no 14s)

There will be a "no let down" rule 

Shoot times will be 9:00am 11:00am or 1:00pm (your choice)

Ties will be broken by a 50yd shoot-off in mens & seniors (40yd in other classes)

All 3 targets will be grouped together with everybody watching to put on the pressure.

The winners will receive a plaque AND get their name on the annual ACE AWARD trophy that will be displayed at Social Circle Ace. 

This is a load of fun! 

Both shoots are only 10.00 each so come out and have some fun, you may just walk away as the GRAND NATIONAL ALL AMERICAN WORLD BOWHUNTERS CHAMPION!


Directions to shoot:
www.cbg.faithweb.com or PM me for details.


----------



## KillZone

Date?


----------



## KillZone

Never mind, sorry my bad, 8/18


----------



## lightsspeed

p&y finally said:


> YES its official! Were hosting the first annual GRAND NATIONAL/ALL AMERICAN/WORLD BOWHUNTERS CHAMPIONSHIP Shoot at CBG on 8/18.
> 
> We'll have a 20 target range as well as "The ACE Award Shoot".
> 
> The 20 target GNAAWBC shoot is bowhunting set-up. Scopes/long stabalizers (over 12")/ glue in points are not eligible (unless you just want to shoot for fun).
> 
> The ACE Award Shoot will be held at the same time & you can shoot either or both.
> 
> ACE Award is sponsored by Social Circle Ace Hardware.
> Lay out:
> 4 classes,
> Mens
> Womens
> Youth (17 & under)
> Seniors (50+)
> 
> There will be 3 targets: 20 yards, 30 yards, 40 yards.
> You shoot 5 arrows per target scoring 12 10 8 5 X (no 14s)
> 
> Shoot times will be 9:00am 11:00am or 1:00pm (your choice)
> 
> Ties will be broken by a 50yd shoot-off in mens & seniors (40yd in other classes)
> 
> All 3 targets will be grouped together with everybody watching to put on the pressure.
> 
> The winners will receive a plaque AND get their name on the annual ACE AWARD trophy that will be displayed at Social Circle Ace.
> 
> This is a load of fun!
> 
> Both shoots are only 10.00 each so come out and have some fun, you may just walk away the GRAND NATIONAL ALL AMERICAN WORLD BOWHUNTERS CHAMPION!
> 
> 
> Directions to shoot:
> www.cbg.faithweb.com or PM me for details.



What are the classes....


----------



## p&y finally

lightsspeed said:


> What are the classes....



Only one class, hunter set-up. Fixed pins or mover behind the riser (HHA type), screw-in points, stabalizer 12" or less on the Ace Award Shoot.
On the 20 target 3-D course we'll have hunter, novice, womens, & youth classes


----------



## Hilsman

Sounds like a lot of fun. Already have plans for that weekend, hate that I'm gonna miss it.


----------



## BowanaLee

p&y finally said:


> Only one class, hunter set-up. Fixed pins or mover behind the riser (HHA type), screw-in points, stabalizer 12" or less on the Ace Award Shoot.
> On the 20 target 3-D course we'll have hunter, novice, womens, & youth classes



Sounds like fun !    ....HHA type sight legal in both shoots ? And I guess no speed limit either ?


----------



## p&y finally

bowanna said:


> Sounds like fun !    ....HHA type sight legal in both shoots ? And I guess no speed limit either ?



Yep, sight is legal in either shoot and speed limit is whatever you hunt with.


----------



## BowanaLee

p&y finally said:


> Yep, sight is legal in either shoot and speed limit is whatever you hunt with.



Them targets are in trouble.


----------



## oldgeez

which one is the official score???


----------



## p&y finally

oldgeez said:


> which one is the official score???



The August shoot dont count toward Shooter of the Year so its more or less 2 different shoots going on at the same time/place.


----------



## hoyt44

ttt


----------



## p&y finally

ttt


----------



## alligood729

This is gonna be a lot of fun!!!


----------



## bamaboy

yea c'mon!!


----------



## hoyt44

ttt


----------



## p&y finally

This Saturday the CHAMPION will be crowned


----------



## BowanaLee

Sorry guys, looks like I'll be there.


----------



## oldgeez

now, lee, you know pride cometh before the fall!!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Membership required?


----------



## fulltime

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Membership required?



no sir! come on out and join us


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Well, I'm thinking about it, but you're 3 hours from here...


----------



## p&y finally

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Well, I'm thinking about it, but you're 3 hours from here...



Hey, I came up there for your shoot 

It took us 2 hours to get to Hiawassee.
Hope ya'll can make it.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

I'd love to put a whooping on Bowana and come home an All American World Champion!


----------



## BowanaLee

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I'd love to put a whooping on Bowana and come home an All American World Champion!



Ain't nothing to it. The hardest part is looking at my ugly mug.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Bowtech*



northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I'd love to put a whooping on Bowana and come home an All American World Champion!



Come on down..l wouldn't dream to big though if you make by Bowanna l got a "Specialist" that will send you back home a humbled man..lol..


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Come on down..l wouldn't dream to big though if you make by Bowanna l got a "Specialist" that will send you back home a humbled man..lol..



I had almost decided to shoot Grove Level, but y'all are tempting me.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Bowtech*

Come on down l also got to deal with a Helium that the Specialist sent to Trauma Unit last weekend..Maybe y'all can have a group meeting and talk it over after were done..lol..


----------



## hoyt44




----------



## alligood729

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Come on down l also got to deal with a Helium that the Specialist sent to Trauma Unit last weekend..Maybe y'all can have a group meeting and talk it over after were done..lol..



I'm guessing this is the same "specialist" my PSE chewed on in Alabama.....I'm probably gonna shoot it at CBG with a hunting set up, since I'm still waiting for the Omen to be set up.......I won't have a problem doing the same thing again this Saturday to that "blowtech" bow.....


----------



## p&y finally

Were also going to set-up a swap-n-sell table for anybody that has archery/hunting equip. they want to sell/trade/give to me/whatever. Bring your stuff and put it in the yard sale!

 (YOU are responsible for your stuff you put out for sale)


----------



## BowanaLee

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I had almost decided to shoot Grove Level, but y'all are tempting me.



You wont find a better group of guys than at CBG.   Don't let that BOTTEMLINE guy intimidate you.  He shoots a Bowtech.


----------



## 3darcher

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Come on down l also got to deal with a Helium that the Specialist sent to Trauma Unit last weekend..Maybe y'all can have a group meeting and talk it over after were done..lol..



It's time to level the playing field. Turn the Specialist into a hunting set up and lets see where the cards fall at cbg.  By the way, you know what makes a good trauma unit...a good trauma unit always has a SPECIALIST and that's the bottom line.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Bowtech*

That's a good idea there will be some bows for sale after the shoot even yours P&Y will be on the table..Bowtech  will be taking orders Bowanna did you want black or camo? Alligood that Supra did have a mouth full..better luck this time..and Butch son all l can say is l hope that Heli can fly you outof there when the Specialist starts rolling..


----------



## 3darcher

BOTTEMLINE said:


> That's a good idea there will be some bows for sale after the shoot even yours P&Y will be on the table..Bowtech  will be taking orders Bowanna did you want black or camo? Alligood that Supra did have a mouth full..better luck this time..and Butch son all l can say is l hope that Heli can fly you outof there when the Specialist starts rolling..



...bow tech will be taking orders,.bowanna did you want black or camo....that's good right there son. Ole bottom line is calling the shots


----------



## alligood729

3darcher said:


> ...bow tech will be taking orders,.bowanna did you want black or camo....that's good right there son. Ole bottom line is calling the shots



yeah, but he still don't want any of that Supra......he knows....


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Bowtech*

What change think Butch? Bowanna Bowtech  it even sounds right..l bet l know what he wants and l know its black..The CPXL is waiting..


----------



## BowanaLee

Quit running that smack and change that bowtech over to a hunting bow. That'll level the playing field. As it is you cant compete with us.  
I really don't doubt the bow, I doubt the indian. The change will be to much fer ya. Oh yeah, and thats the BOTTEMLINE !


----------



## alligood729

bowanna said:


> Quit running that smack and change that bowtech over to a hunting bow. That'll level the playing field. As it is you cant compete with us.
> I really don't doubt the bow, I doubt the indian. The change will be to much fer ya. Oh yeah, and thats the BOTTEMLINE !



OUCH!!!!!


----------



## oldgeez

my $$$ is on p&y


----------



## p&y finally

oldgeez said:


> my $$$ is on p&y



After my X & 2-5's last Saturday? Yeah, the hunting bow is dead on


----------



## oldgeez

you had better tighten up...the bowanna is deadly with that behind the riser mover


----------



## 3darcher

Are behind the riser movers legal at this tournament?

Not sure of the difference between in front and behind the riser movers when it comes to a hunting tournament


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Bowtech*

Movers are movers period..For the unsure Indian..Ex..You got 5 seconds to make a shot do you use that time to move your sight??..


----------



## 3darcher

uh-oh..not the unsure indian phenomenon.....

i believe  youre saying movers= (greek translation) unsure indian....


----------



## dgmeadows

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Movers are movers period..For the unsure Indian..Ex..You got 5 seconds to make a shot do you use that time to move your sight??..



Nope...  With the pin set at 25, just hold high or low depending on the distance.  Same as gapping a 25 and 35 pin, just without the second pin.  

I keep mine set on 25 if I am in the thick woods where I expect the shot to be under 30 (can't have a clear shot much further than that in most places I hunt.)  If I am on a field edge or thinned timber where I might get a longer shot, I might set the sight to 30 where I am comfortable holding over or under out to about 40, depending on the size of the animal.  I am not taking a rushed shot at a live animal past 40 anyway, so if there is a good opportunity, I will move the sight to the exact distance per my rangefinder.

Sorry to interrupt the smacktalk with logic again... I'll get back to work


----------



## oldgeez

behind the riser movers are legal, or guys couldn't use 'em all year in the hunter classes.  @p&y..i've seen you use your hunting bow setup for many years, and my $$$ is still on you!!  watch out for the bowanna..he'll be a close 2nd.


----------



## dgmeadows

Does the NO LETDOWN RULE apply to the regular 3D shoot, or just to the ACE shoot ?


----------



## BowanaLee

Theres a lot of HHA sights in the woods boys. If you didn't allow em you'd make 1/3 of the guests stay home. Some bows are so fast they don't move em. Some are real slow and have to. I have the new one with 3 pins on a slide. I swing both ways. If I have a quick shot, I use fixed pins. If I have time, I slide it. You take that lens off and use a large peep with field points and things start changing drastically. Thats how I shot 3-D. Not that its gonna do me any good though.


----------



## BowanaLee

dgmeadows said:


> Does the NO LETDOWN RULE apply to the regular 3D shoot, or just to the ACE shoot ?



I cant see why. I'll let down on a deer quicker than a target. Especially if it walks out of the video screen.


----------



## 3darcher

dgmeadows said:


> Nope...  With the pin set at 25, just hold high or low depending on the distance.  Same as gapping a 25 and 35 pin, just without the second pin.
> 
> I keep mine set on 25 if I am in the thick woods where I expect the shot to be under 30 (can't have a clear shot much further than that in most places I hunt.)  If I am on a field edge or thinned timber where I might get a longer shot, I might set the sight to 30 where I am comfortable holding over or under out to about 40, depending on the size of the animal.  I am not taking a rushed shot at a live animal past 40 anyway, so if there is a good opportunity, I will move the sight to the exact distance per my rangefinder.
> 
> Sorry to interrupt the smacktalk with logic again... I'll get back to work



Thanks D.....Logic is a nice intermission from time to time.  It really helps those of us who are inundated with smack talk.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Bowtech*

It really don't matter to me just bring it..


----------



## 3darcher

oldgeez said:


> behind the riser movers are legal, or guys couldn't use 'em all year in the hunter classes.  @p&y..i've seen you use your hunting bow setup for many years, and my $$$ is still on you!!  watch out for the bowanna..he'll be a close 2nd.



Nice work Geez
You know you just put a lot of pressure on Bowanna buy already putting bets on him coming in a close second......if Bowanna is on his game he can bring it home.....we'll see.


----------



## fulltime

dgmeadows said:


> Does the NO LETDOWN RULE apply to the regular 3D shoot, or just to the ACE shoot ?



just the ace


----------



## oldgeez

if lee had chris's eyes and range finding ability, i might move him up in ranking.  p&y got a slight edge in the vegas line, just due to the eyes.  those 3 pins in bowanna's hha are going to be haloing all over the place, even set on minimum brightness. what i really would like to see is the bowchillin come out of retirement.  maybe scotty or bottemline could coax him a little.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Bowtech*

I think him and Jeff are retired or something else is keeping them away..lol...Ohh it would make my day though..I know Steve P. Is coming for his..Billy's son is suppose to be there in my group..Jeff was talking smack but l don't think he's ready for the pressure that the Bowtech  is bringing..This is your invite son come on down l got a front row seat reserved....


----------



## oldgeez

i thought 12point steve was retired, too..i think you can flip jeff over..he's crispy and he's done,, lol  i don't know what's wrong with billy boo??  i know he looks at this forum 'cause every once in a while ole bowchillin will post something.  must be something physical  i wish i could come, but my stuff is already converted over to 900 round and indoor.  i don't even own a fixed pin sight, and it's too far to go just for fun, lol!!  good luck to all you smack talkers


----------



## p&y finally

Range is set and we have some stuff ya'll have never seen before 
Im going to leave it at that.

Definately a hunters set-up, going to be fun!


----------



## BowanaLee

Lees an old has been, or never was. To old to be a threat. Maybe the blind hog theory but still doubtful there. 
He shot his SS for the 1st time this year at RAC. Going back to the Addiction (set for hunting) hes shot all summer for CBG. 
Squirrel ain't got a chance in the fun class.  See y'all there at Bowanna time !


----------



## StudDog18

I dunno what all this Bowtech... Obsession... PSE talk is all about. 

I got the kinks worked out last week at RAC & this 6 year old Mathews will get all yall reconsidering your new little toys.


----------



## 3darcher

StudDog18 said:


> I dunno what all this Bowtech... Obsession... PSE talk is all about.
> 
> I got the kinks worked out last week at RAC & this 6 year old Mathews will get all yall reconsidering your new little toys.



there you go, represent the best top porforming archery product


----------



## tyler1

I sure am looking forward to it.  Sounds like it is going to be different thats for sure.


----------



## oldgeez

old...maybe, still looks like a young whippersnapper to me..has been????  no way, jose!! it looks like we've got a new smack talker on the gon..hello, studdogie.  he even likes the "poke" emoticon, lol!!


----------



## BowanaLee

I shot with StudDog at RAC. Yup, hes one of them young whipper snappers fer sure.


----------



## p&y finally

I dont think I've met Studdog yet but hes gotta be alright. He sends the new pretty bows home with their tails tucked and hes got a dog in his avatar


----------



## BowanaLee

p&y finally said:


> I dont think I've met Studdog yet but hes gotta be alright. He sends the new pretty bows home with their tails tucked and hes got a dog in his avatar



Hes a little rusty with that Mathews but hes gotta pretty girlfriend. Thats gotta count fer something.


----------



## 3darcher

in the words of Ric Flair, "whats causing all this? "


----------



## deast1988

Ill be there bright and early in the morning shooting with my small group from church. 7:30 or 8am if yall see me come say hello so I can put a face with the name. Il have a realtree logo hat and a fivics blue and white quiver shooting a black hoyt. Hope to meet yall


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Bowtech*

Alright we got Geez Picks...P&Y and Bowanna on the front row..Can they hold it down??  Oh studdog don't get run over by that Bowtech coming to the front..


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Looks like all you flatlanders get a pass tomorrow...  Me and my crew of ridgerunning sharpshooters will be in Maysville.  Hope ya'll have a good shoo.t


----------



## 3darcher

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Alright we got Geez Picks...P&Y and Bowanna on the front row..Can they hold it down??  Oh studdog don't get run over by that Bowtech coming to the front..



The ole geez is usually pretty good at pickin em........P&Y and Bowanna qualifying on the front row.  The ole specialist swapped an engine from 3-d to hunting set up. Due to this, the specialist will be starting in the back but fairly confident he's got the horsepower to work his way to the front pretty early in the race if he can find a good drafting partner.  The ole heli-m is gonna be light on the front end and should have no problem giving the front runners a little bump draft and seeing if the cage can be rattled.....hopefully it doesn't make em too loose


----------



## BowanaLee

3darcher said:


> The ole geez is usually pretty good at pickin em........P&Y and Bowanna qualifying on the front row.  The ole specialist swapped an engine from 3-d to hunting set up. Due to this, the specialist will be starting in the back but fairly confident he's got the horsepower to work his way to the front pretty early in the race if he can find a good drafting partner.  The ole heli-m is gonna be light on the front end and should have no problem giving the front runners a little bump draft and seeing if the cage can be rattled.....hopefully it doesn't make em too loose



I'll believe that only when I see it.   
Either way, theres a big jump from the nationwide 3/D series to the sprint cup Camo Killa's.


----------



## oldgeez

i'm thinking the specialist, if he shows, will need a nos pro fogger system jetted with 500 horse nozzles to stay in the race.  the p&y and bowanna can cruise along naturally aspirated, running on straight motor with no power adders, lol!!  the motor doesn't really matter anyway with those restrictor plates, it'll be the driver in the end!!


----------



## alligood729

dgmeadows said:


> Does the NO LETDOWN RULE apply to the regular 3D shoot, or just to the ACE shoot ?



Just the ACE shoot....guess who let down once???? Yep, the guy who just got it out of his mouth that letting down was almost impossible for him....once I get drawn, I got to shoot. Been practicing on using a little patience instead of popping the shot off so quick. Felt a little creep, instead of pulling back into the wall a little harder, I eased down.....X!! just crap..


----------



## 3darcher

Ole geez.. You better rethink your picks. If it was money, you would have lost it. The specialist tore it up with a 212 and the heli-m with a bump draft at a 210. We drafted to the front early in the race and stayed there. The specialist passed the heli in turn 4.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Bowtech*

Good shooting son..We was trading paint going to the finish had to hit the Nos to get ahead at the finish..lol.. your really did a good job tearing up my arrows!!!  Looks like l can hang with the sprint cup camp killers...Powered by Bowtech...


----------



## BowanaLee

Good shooting guys.  Y'all boyz was humping it. 
My day started out bad but thats all I want to say about it. It did get better later in the day. 
After I shot 10 up on the ACE shoot I was notified there would be a shoot off between Butch and I. Turkey at 50 yds.  Knowing this was my last chance for redemption on them young whipper snappers, I knuckled down.  Butch shot first and hit a high 8. I shot and thought it was a 12 but nope, just a tad low. I thought it was over but it went for score, not closest shot. We were both 8's. I was a little ticked but let another one rip anyways. Ouch, just a tad higher than my 1st shot and in the 12. Butch was on his game and shot a solid 10.  We didn't really know who had it until we checked it out closer. 
The old man prevailed. That'll teach em.  
I want to thank the CBG gang for doing all this work for us. I know its tough.  I cant wait for next year.


----------



## p&y finally

Thanks to everybody that made it out today. 

Looks like we'll have to hear about that Blotech till January when we can put it back in its place


----------



## 3darcher

great shot in the shoot off lee!!  50 yd at a turkey and hit the 12-- i dont have a problem losing to that kind of shot


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Bowtech*



p&y finally said:


> Thanks to everybody that made it out today.
> 
> Looks like we'll have to hear about that Blotech till January when we can put it back in its place



We will be ready..


----------



## alligood729

BOTTEMLINE said:


> We will be ready..



Nice shootin' squirrel man!!


----------



## BowanaLee

Yeah, good shooting Squirrel. I guess you can do more than blow smoke every now and then.


----------



## StudDog18

bowanna said:


> Hes a little rusty with that Mathews but hes gotta pretty girlfriend. Thats gotta count fer something.



Just means i'm lucky.  Lucky to get her and lucky she aint run off yet


----------



## oldgeez

well, my hat's off to the squirrel man.  i woulda lost my arse on my prediction.  the p&y and bowanna must have had a really bad day.  neither one finished in the money  who woulda thunk it??  the bowtech, on it's maiden voyage, destroyed the field??? i'm astonished!!..he retired mc and now he's got the bowanna and p&y notched on his bow.  when the chips are down, the mm can bring it.  again, nice shooting, mark...you da man....way to go lee, in the ace shoot-off, that was a heckofa shot to beat the 3d man


----------



## BowanaLee

Are the scores on the hunter shoot posted yet ?


----------



## p&y finally

bowanna said:


> Are the scores on the hunter shoot posted yet ?



Christy just finished them.

www.cbg.faithweb.com


----------



## p&y finally

Top 3 in each class:

Mens Hunter:
Squirrell Mealor 212-8
Butch 3DArcher Parkman 210-6
Chris Childers 209-9

Novice:
Drew Hill 193-3
Dwayne Allgood 190-0
Caleb Fields 183-1

Womens:
Veronica Seaborn 192-5
Hollie Collins 190-4
Gretchen Pruett 188-1

Youth:
12 years & under (ALL winners)
Hudson Allgood 168-1
Noah "Lil Hoyt44" Whitehead 155-2
Scott Worslette 120
Raina Collins 86
Jason McGee 50
Madison McGee 45

ACE AWARD:
Mens:
Lee Bowana Johnson 160

Seniors:
David 729 Alligood 140

Womens:
Gretchen "almost didn't shoot because she didn't have a pin set for 40yds" Pruett  134

Youth:
Kevin Skinner 139


----------



## oldgeez

well. my predictions weren't completely askew..p&y did finish in the $$$$ kinda. 3rd place is respectable, but the bowanna ?????.  he musta used up all his good shots in the ace awards, lol!!  congrats again to the squirrelmeister..i'm still in shock, lol!!


----------



## gretchp

Love it!!!
Thanks had a great time and so glad i did shoot with my new 40 yrd pin!!!!


----------



## alligood729

p&y finally said:


> Top 3 in each class:
> 
> Mens Hunter:
> Squirrell Mealor 212-8
> Butch 3DArcher Parkman 210-6
> Chris Childers 209-9
> 
> Novice:
> Drew Hill 193-3
> Dwayne Allgood 190-0
> Caleb Fields 183-1
> 
> Womens:
> Veronica Seaborn 192-5
> Hollie Collins 190-4
> Gretchen Pruett 188-1
> 
> Youth:
> 12 years & under (ALL winners)
> Hudson Allgood 168-1
> Noah "Lil Hoyt44" Whitehead 155-2
> Scott Worslette 120
> Raina Collins 86
> Jason McGee 50
> Madison McGee 45
> 
> ACE AWARD:
> Mens:
> Lee Bowana Johnson 160
> 
> Seniors:
> David 729 Alligood 140
> 
> Womens:
> Gretchen "almost didn't shoot because she didn't have a pin set for 40yds" Pruett  134
> 
> Youth:
> Kevin Skinner 139



Wow...if I hadn't let down...well, I wouldn't have had an X...


----------



## oldgeez

woulda, coulda, shoulda 729 you'll get 'em at hilsman's


----------



## fulltime

oldgeez said:


> woulda, coulda, shoulda 729 you'll get 'em at hilsman's



he won the old man ace   with a X  he's lucky you did not have no hunting bow johnny.


----------



## oldgeez

very lucky


----------



## BowanaLee

oldgeez said:


> very lucky


He was the only one in his class.


----------



## alligood729

bowanna said:


> He was the only one in his class.



No I wasn't!! and besides.....when you saw my name there, you ran the other way. Lucky for you Butch was off just a hair.....


----------



## alligood729

oldgeez said:


> very lucky



You can't even see a turkey at 40yds, so don't you be sayin' nuttin.....


----------



## oldgeez

yeah, i had pm's ole 729, and he said he was going to be in the ole man's class..that skeert me...i stayed home, lol!!  bowanna could see the turkey, he just couldn't see his pins ( i don't think he came with a 50 yd. pin anyway)   1 lb. of luck is better than 5 lbs. of skill, lol!!  he's still the man, as far as i'm concerned!!  lee's are made of titanium to shoot against the likes of butch parker and the squirrelmeister ( i wasn't gonna leave you out, mark) in the $$$$ class, when he could have shot in the ole geezer class.  the bowanna is still a YOUNG ole guy, lol!!


----------



## oldgeez

of course, when you compare me to clark woodlee, i'm a young whipper snapper, too, lol!!


----------



## BowanaLee

alligood729 said:


> No I wasn't!! and besides.....when you saw my name there, you ran the other way. Lucky for you Butch was off just a hair.....


Hey, now everyone knows I was ducking you. 

@ Johnny, My hunting bow sights are set as far as they'll go. (80 yds) I had to wait on Butch to set in a 50.


----------



## oldgeez

that's right...you've got a 100 yd bale in your backyard.  so the 3d archer was improvising...adapt and overcome..heartbreak ridge..rip 'em up at hilsman's.  that place is in an extension of the bermuda triangle.


----------



## kerbow01

*???*



p&y finally said:


> Top 3 in each class:
> 
> Mens Hunter:
> Squirrell Mealor 212-8
> Butch 3DArcher Parkman 210-6
> Chris Childers 209-9
> 
> Novice:
> Drew Hill 193-3
> Dwayne Allgood 190-0
> Caleb Fields 183-1
> 
> Womens:
> Veronica Seaborn 192-5
> Hollie Collins 190-4
> Gretchen Pruett 188-1
> 
> Youth:
> 12 years & under (ALL winners)
> Hudson Allgood 168-1
> Noah "Lil Hoyt44" Whitehead 155-2
> Scott Worslette 120
> Raina Collins 86
> Jason McGee 50
> Madison McGee 45
> 
> ACE AWARD:
> Mens:
> Lee Bowana Johnson 160
> 
> Seniors:
> David 729 Alligood 140
> 
> Womens:
> Gretchen "almost didn't shoot because she didn't have a pin set for 40yds" Pruett  134
> 
> Youth:
> Kevin Skinner 139



So where am I? 220-10?


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

Disqualified..Sorry you know the rules you can't shoot by yourself and score yourself..Bowanna asked you to join their group..Chris tried to find you but you had left..


----------



## kerbow01

Bowanna actually asked me to pass his group, never did he ask me to join, he let does 3 times then asked me if I wanted to pass, if that what they told you then it is 100% false


----------



## kerbow01

If bowanna or bottemline would've shown up and shot late, waited for a group, and was told to go ahead and start, there would be no problem.....


----------



## p&y finally

kerbow01 said:


> If bowanna or bottemline would've shown up and shot late, waited for a group, and was told to go ahead and start, there would be no problem.....



PM sent on the issue


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Specialist*

Your right it wouldn't be a issue l would have shot for fun..Good shooting anyway and with no binos..Awesome and as for Bowanna I've known for years him and his group welcomed you as l was told and his word is good enough for me..Anyway if you didn't know now you do..Just go by the rules.


----------



## kerbow01

I've been shooting rinehart targets for 5 years at cbg I don't need binos if the 12 is shot up so bad I can see it from 40 yards, but I was not welcomed into any group at all, I was told to pass, but it's okay, you got 1st place, congrats, I don't care about a trophy or my name on a website, it's just sad that everyone is told that I cheated when I'm as honest as any man out there and shot an honest score


----------



## Haven McCowan

Now ya'll all know if he wouldn't have shown up and won no one would have even said a word.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Specialist*

I've been there that's why if l don't have a group or shooting with just my son l shoot for fun..Not saying you didn't shoot a 220 it just wasn't witnessed..Why didn't you shoot with him Haven y'all have been??


----------



## BowanaLee

kerbow01 said:


> Bowanna actually asked me to pass his group, never did he ask me to join, he let does 3 times then asked me if I wanted to pass, if that what they told you then it is 100% false



The officials at CBG caught my group when we came in to turn in our cards. They asked us what happened when you came to our group. 
We told the truth. You came up and was asked to join by me. Then I asked my group if it was alright, they said yes. All three shooters witnessed this. 
We thought you were going to shoot with us. Next thing I know you were gone. 
Theres a standing rule at all clubs to shoot 3 to 5 to a group for this reason.  If I shoot by myself and theres no pressure, I'm going to blister the course and they'll be no one there to witness it.  Its almost guaranteed. Its the nature of the beast.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Specialist*

That's what l thought..Now all we need is a jury..lol..


----------



## kerbow01

Okay okay, we all have our story, I know for a fact what happened and what I shot, it's over with, so does anyone want a slightly used Cbg plaque?


----------



## BowanaLee

Heck, Id keep it. I don't think anyones doubting your score.


----------

